# CGSC wanna be



## Breal (Feb 7, 2011)

The CPC exam was fierce.  I am so thankful for the credential.  While looking for a job though I really feel like a snowflake in an avalanche.  In the past I worked as an operating room nurse for several years.  I know that taking the awesome CGSC exam is NOT recommended  without experience, but it is so tempting to try to take it for the sake of getting into that field.  Set me straight!  Am I being totally stupid to even try to take it?  Would it be a waste of $$ without experience?


----------



## DOVERRED (Feb 8, 2011)

I have taken  the cosc and cgic and its 10 times harder than the cpc.....not saying it couldnt be done but it is very difficult ...maybe try starting out by just doing the practinum and see where you are...


----------



## EmilyLitella (Feb 8, 2011)

No, I say go for it.  IMO, if you've been an OR nurse you are already "a cut above" because you have the medical education and experience.  You are just coming at the coding aspect from a different angle than many coders.  I have a similar medical/science background to you.  You have more knowledge than you think and you are not the average beginnng coder.  

The CPC was a hard exam because it was so diversifed and you had to know everything.  Plus, you didn't know what to expect.  I also have the CPC-H and CEMC certifications, (which I obtained via self study), and I am working on CPC-P and CGSC.  I think as long as you are disciplined, purchase the practice exam and study guide, you can do this.  You will also need to know how to determine E&M levels.  A good book which I recommend is The Evaluation and Management Step:  An Auditing Tool by Carol J. Buck.  

Good luck!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 8, 2011)

*Additional Specialty CEUs*

Before you take on an additional certification, be sure you research the additional CEU requirements.  How easy will it be to obtain the specialty-specific CEUs for that specialty credential?  If you are not currently employed, can you afford the additional $ to obtain the specialty CEUs?

As in all career decisions, it is wise to do your research before making a final decision.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Breal (Feb 9, 2011)

*Thanks to all for this insight*

I hesitated for weeks to ask the question and now, I am so glad that I wrote for advice.
A great variety of helpful insights.  Yes, Carol Buck is a great resource for self study!  The E/M book that she wrote caught my eye for sure.  I practice coding everyday with one of her other books.  Thank you all so much!


----------



## EmilyLitella (Feb 10, 2011)

You are welcome.  FTessaBartels always has accurate and insightful responses.  She brings up an excellent point about the CEUS, which I completely forgot.  The maximum CEUS you will have to earn (regardless of how many certifications) is 80.  For a specialty like General Surgery you would have to have 16.0 GS CEUS every 2 years.  For the CEMC you need 16.0 CEUS every two years.  CEMC CEUS seem to be cheaper and easier to come by than the CGSC, I have noticed.  

Also, I forgot to mention another plus about your background as an OR nurse.  You will be able to read these op reports and know exactly what is going on because you have been there assisting.  You won't have to stop and look up medical terminology because you already have an excellent background.  

Another book that I purchased (just to read for enjoyment) which will help with E&M documentation is the 3rd edition of Medical Record Auditor by Deb Grider.  The AAPC was sold out so I had to order directly from the AMA over the phone.  If you take the CGSC, please post again to let us know how the exam was.  I take the CPC-P next week and crossing my fingers, but I think it will be okay.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## susanp (Feb 10, 2011)

I took the CGSC exam in October of 2010.  I had the practice exam and it was helpful although the test was much harder.  I am a nurse also and thought the exam was hard.  I did not think I  had passed after the test was over and was very glad when I received the notification that I passed.  I believe being a nurse will help you get through the test.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Breal (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, I will let you know how things go, thanks for letting me do that!  I am not sure of the time frame just yet, as I have to take a billing class soon.  I see now how the CEU's can be a challenge, for example, our old browser cannot even support the Webinars.  Best wishes for success on the CPC-P, I will be looking for your name in the Coding Edge magazine!


----------



## dawningr (Apr 17, 2012)

*CGSC study*

Hello ,

Has anyone taken the CGSC Exam .. Im an OPS coder and have been for 2yrs ... With experience how hard is the test ??? Just ordered my study guide and practice tests ...


----------

